# When it rains it pours



## Jeromed

Is there an expression similar to *"When it rains, it pours"* in Portuguese?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

I don't know a popular expression, but we say "Quando (verb) também..." like:

"Ele quase não fica triste, mas quando fica também..."

or

"Tudo lá é muito caro, mas quando entra em promoção também..."


After the "também" is omitted the idea of “it pours:

“Ele quase não fica triste, mas quando fica também… fica muito mal”

or

“Tudo lá é muito caro, mas quando entra em promoção também… fica muito barato”.


Does it help? I'm not sure...


----------



## jazyk

Uma desgraça nunca vem sozinha.   Jazyk


----------



## bhagavan dasa

The goenglish brings the following example for the idiom "when it rains it pours": "Sometimes we have no customers for two or three hours, then suddenly we get 20 people all at once." Reply: "*It never rains, but it pours*."

We wouldn't use "Uma desgraça nunca vem sozinha" in such context (at least not the boss, maybe a disgusted employee =p) , but the suggestion of Jazyk is very good for most of the other situations.


----------



## Jeromed

Thank you for your responses.  Let's see if anyone else has additional suggestions...


----------



## Vanda

I've found this definition of the expression: 
It never rains but it pours= When something occurs it often does so to excess.
So, Jazyk's suggestion does suit here also Bhagavan's. One can also say:
Miséria pouca é bobagem.


----------



## lilian younes

I think the most similar expression is - Miséria gosta de companhia - Misery likes company!

Good Luck


----------



## Jeromed

Thnak you everyone for your suggestions.
You've all been very helpful!


----------



## Outsider

Só para dizer que em Portugal este ditado se usa mais na forma "Uma desgraça nunca vem só".


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> Só para dizer que em Portugal este ditado se usa mais na forma "Uma desgraça nunca vem só".


 
Grato pela resposta, Out.

Mais comum 'só' do que 'sozinha', em Portugal?


----------



## Outsider

Neste ditado. De resto, tanto se diz uma palavra como a outra.


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> Neste ditado. De resto, tanto de diz uma palavra como a outra.


 
Grato.


----------



## saulomg

No Brasil, eu uso "Tudo que é ruim pode ficar pior".


----------



## GOODVIEW

Temos outra expressão que serve tanto para o que acontece de ruim quanto o que acontece de bom, que me parece ser um bom equivalente:

_É oito ou oitocentos._


----------



## Archimec

De acordo com GOODVIEW.
(Em Portugal parece-me mais usual dizer_ É oito ou oitenta _ou_ Ou oito ou oitenta._)


----------



## Vanda

Também conheço como '8 ou 80'.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Archimec said:


> De acordo com GOODVIEW.
> (Em Portugal parece-me mais usual dizer_ É oito ou oitenta _ou_ Ou oito ou oitenta._)



Archi,
É porque aqui no Rio, quando chove, alaga!


----------



## saulomg

Pensando melhor acho que "Quando nao é 8, é 80" é mais a traducao mais adequada.


----------

